# How to look cool one minute, and completely uncool the next



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks like it's gone all t*ts up for this silly lady.....:wink:

QUOTE:

_ "This would have to be the best display of stupidity we've seen at the Ace in a while. This woman borrowed a bike she couldn't ride, went out on it with 5" stileto's, no helmet, no gloves, no jacket, no nothing! She didn't respect the cold tyres and proceded to rev the bike and dump the clutch whilst still going round the roundabout, so she promptly left a black mark down the road and high-sided, smashing into the ground pretty badly. An ambulance was called and the woman got what she wanted, to be the centre of attention. She wasn't critically hurt but suffered bad road-rash and a heavy bang to the head. Completely pointless."_


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wrong side of the road (unless its a one way) no helmet ....skills :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

At least she had a nice pair of airbags to soften her fall!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> At least she had a nice pair of airbags to soften her fall!


I didn't know motorbikes came with airbags. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks more like she low sided it to me :?


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

Ha-Ha!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'd put Savlon on her grazes..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> I'd put Savlon on her grazes..


Are you sure it would be savlon :wink: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd put Savlon on her grazes..
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

What's Posh Spice doing driving a motorbike?

Rogue


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Rogue said:


> What's Posh Spice doing driving a motorbike?
> 
> Rogue


Posh hasn't got *those* assets


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > What's Posh Spice doing driving a motorbike?
> ...


At least not naturally.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > What's Posh Spice doing driving a motorbike?
> ...


Did she not go for 'aftermarket' versions? :roll:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Posh hasn't got *those* assets


<off-topic>

I saw a program about her assets. She had some new ones, then had some bigger new ones, then got rid of em back to her smaller/original ones.

</off-topic>


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> ....................and a heavy bang to the head. Completely pointless."[/i]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If there is nothing in there, there is nothing to break!!!

Hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scavenger said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > Posh hasn't got *those* assets
> ...


Wonder if she stuck the old ones on Ebay...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rogue said:


> What's Posh Spice doing driving a motorbike?
> 
> Rogue


I that Posh Spice _was_ a bike! :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Posh banked her assets :wink:

Anyway. Crashing bike lady. Isn't this a thread for the Powder room? :wink: surprised the mods haven't moved it :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:



> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd put Savlon on her grazes..
> ...


ouch that would sting some!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Must have been a Left Hand drive


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

that looks like the Ace Cafe, North London

was she trying to pull off a cunning stunt :roll:


----------

